# Swan?



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

I have seen the weekly reports on the DWR site showing the swan have arrived. From some 1500 a week or so ago to 12000 recorded on Nov. 4th. As of the 4th none were recorded at Howard Slough. Has anyone heard or seen swan there in the last few days? Any info would be great, thanks.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Yep all over ob last night but high. I am waiting also.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Give it another week and a half and I believe they'll be in full swing. Ogden Bay had maybe 300 high flyers a few nights ago when I was there.


----------



## adamb (Sep 23, 2007)

They are starting to get a pretty good number at the Bear River Bird Refuge. I had a few really good opportunities at some Monday morning, if only I had a tag... :grin:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw 8 at Farmington Bay last Sunday.


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks to all for taking the time to respond.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I saw flock after flock this afternoon at Farmington Bay. They started moving around 4:30 in the afternoon.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

I have a friend who drew a tag this year is his first tag and I have never hunted them either anyone know where you could have a chance on foot?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I have a friend who drew a tag this year is his first tag and I have never hunted them either anyone know where you could have a chance on foot?


 It shouldn't be that hard to get one. Get on a dike at Farmington Bay, Ogden Bay, Harold Crane, Howard Slough, or BRBR and wait for them to fly over. You may have to watch an area for a day or two and see where they are flying. There are more and more showing up daily, but I wouldn't wait to long to start chasing them. It gets tough after freeze up as most of them will head out.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Jrdnmoore3 said:


> I have a friend who drew a tag this year is his first tag and I have never hunted them either anyone know where you could have a chance on foot?


Grab a guide book
Pick an area within the swan killn boundary (Shhh, BRBR has a TON of opprutunity)
Scout, learn flight path
Make a responsible shot
Viola...


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Longgun said:


> Make a responsible shot
> Viola...


 This means don't skybust! If they're low, aim right at their heads. Wounding a swan and leaving it makes me cringe.


----------



## Sliverslinger (Sep 17, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> This means don't skybust! If they're low, aim right at their heads. Wounding a swan and leaving it makes me cringe.


Completely agree on the no sky busting but No, LEAD the heads! Most people don't realize that a swan's head is basically the size of a teal. Additionally, most people, and especially new swan hunters, underestimate the size of these birds, think they are closer than they actually are, aim at the head, and hit them smack in the body and butt=crippled, lost bird. If they really are that close and you shoot in front of them, you should have plenty of time to make the necessary adjustments and harvest with the 2nd shot. It only takes one or two well placed BB's in the head/neck to ethically take these birds down and when you lead their heads, that is where you will hit them. Sliverslinger


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

GOOD POINT SS, add to that, when strung out in their migrating V's, they are moving much faster than many care to think about.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A shiz load out at Howard Slough and Farmington Bay today. Get out there before it freezes. I don't have a permit, but I'm happy to help anyone that needs it.


----------



## Caddis-n-Cutts (Sep 28, 2007)

Add HC to the list. They were flying over me all night tonight.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Were all these swans yesterday looking to land or just passing over? My cousin said they were all over OB last night but isn't a good judge of "in range". Were they low enough to pass shoot? Not meat line pass shoot but under 40 yards? Any reports from this morning? I am going to look tonight at OB. Hopefully I can get it done.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Were all these swans yesterday looking to land or just passing over? My cousin said they were all over OB last night but isn't a good judge of "in range". Were they low enough to pass shoot? Not meat line pass shoot but under 40 yards? Any reports from this morning? I am going to look tonight at OB. Hopefully I can get it done.


I was at OB last night. They were all flying through towards the lake. I never saw a single flock even close to shooting distance. But I saw maybe 300 fly through. I'd maybe try the Rainbow Unit. Easy pickins there!


----------



## duckslug (Nov 6, 2012)

Thanks again to all of those that responded. I have found that they roost in some of the ponds at night and take off towards the lake (you know the big one with salt and brine shrimp). So I sit between the roosting swans on the water and the lake. I get a shot as they lift off at just before and sometimes up to 10 minutes after shooting time. They make a ton of noise as they get excited to take off and it gives you a little warning.


----------

